# Moccamaster and ratios



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

A question regarding the *Moccamaster.*

If brewing less than a full pot which is 1.25 litre should I expect a shorter brew time?

For example brewing 750 ml, should I make a slightly finer grind so the brewtime matches that of a full pot or accept that the brewtime will be shorted due to less water.

If I am brewing for a shorter time will my coffee be underextracted?

With 750ml and including a 30 second bloom, my total brewtime is 4 minutes.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Noone?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

malkyvich said:


> Noone?


You're equating extraction to time.

The brewer will take as long as it takes to make (deliver the water) a given size brew. Grind coarse enough to get a decent strength & balance to the flavour, stop when things get weak & thin, tighten the grind again. Grind setting will be more important to extraction & times for different settings may overlap.

750ml Should be feasible with the Moccamaster, others make 500ml, or a bit less, at a go.


----------

